# London reptile shows/expo's



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

hi

does anyone know if there are ever any reptile shows/expo's near london? they always seem so far away, and yet surely it would be common sense that there are loads in the capital, as it is relatively accessable to many by rail.

anyone know of any, or the dates, i wanna get some snake bargains!

Alex


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

bump:up:


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

I would also be interested


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

basildon 

or norwich g - you can get a train there cheaply


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

any others?


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

there is one in ware outside the station
catch train from liverpool street
30mins fron london


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Barking in Essex??


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

yes, i have just remembered the barking one august time.

is the ware one any good?

Alex


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

carpy said:


> yes, i have just remembered the barking one august time.
> 
> is the ware one any good?
> 
> Alex


thought the size was about the same as barking
plenty of royals


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

odd there are none in central london, imagine Hamm in the Excel centre


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

barking is usually july, its quite a good one.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

are there any confirmed dates for 2008 UK shows?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Im really after boa's and rat snakes. i will deffo be going to barking, and that other one sounds interesting too. anyone know which is better for boa's?

i would say something like hamm in the uk would be great, and probs well attended as well.

Alex


----------

